# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  czy to luszczyca ?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie mam na kolanach zmiany skorne . Bylam u dermatologa powiedzie mi ze to zmiany luszczycowe czy to tak wygląda ? W środę ide jeszcze do innego lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I co się okazało?

----------


## Tola1985

Mam to samo. Wyszło mi to po ciąży i również po ciąży mam też niedoczynność tarczycy. Czy to może  mieć z tym jakiś związek? Nie umiem sobie z tym poradzić. Jedna dermatolog powiedziała, że to rogowacenie i wystarczy złuszczać i silnie nawilżać i nic nie pomaga :Frown:  Autorka tematu już wie co to jest lub może się wyleczyła z tego? A może ktoś inny coś o tym wie?

----------


## Tola1985

Witam. Zapytam ponownie czy już wiadomo co to jest i jak to leczyć? Jestem już zdesperowana, nigdzie nie mogę nic o tym znalezc, jedynie to zdjęcie wyglada jak moja przypadłość. Bardzo proszę o odzew!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam to samo. Dostałam to po ciąży mniej więcej 3 miesiące po porodzie. Dzisiaj byłam u endokrynologa i niestety nie jest to w moim przypadku objaw niedoczynności tarczycy, Tarczyce mam zdrową TSH - 1,1 ; Ft3 - 3,65 ; Ft4  - 0,87
Czeka mnie wizyta u dermatologa oraz wykonanie testu chorób autoimmunologicznych ANA1 test przesiewowy oraz innych hormonów.

----------


## Tola1985

do osoby, która pisała post 9. kwietnia. Daj znać jak już będziesz coś więcej wiedzieć. Bardzo proszę i będę bardzo wdzięczna. Ja już nie wiem co z tym robić. Chciałam dołączyć zdjęcia w formacie .jpeg i małym rozmiarze i nie mogę, nie wiem czemu ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście jak będę cos wiedzieć to się podzielę wiedzą. U mnie syn ma 14 miesięcy. Tak więc męczę się już prawie rok czasu.

----------


## Tola1985

Dziękuję bardzo  :Smile:  u mnie syn ma 4 lata... wiec mecze sie dużo dłużej, w dodatku mam juz 3 dzieci, wiec może to tez swoje dołożyło. Mam na tym czerwonym taka sucha biała łuszcząca sie skore. Tez tak masz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak mam tak samo. Skóra w tym miejscu jest gruba czerwona i pojawiła się na niej biała łuska. Stan skóry się zmienia raz jest lepiej, raz jest gorzej czasem nie ma białej łuski tylko jest ta skóra szorstka i ciemnobrunatna. Najczęściej staram się smarować to kremem Scholl na pękające pięty i wtedy jest najlepszy efekt. Dodatkowo chciałam nadmienić że przez ostatnie 3 miesiące byłam na diecie ketogenicznej (od stycznia do marca bieżącego roku, schudłam 10,5 kg) i wtedy stan skóry był najlepszy dieta bardzo mi pomogła ale od miesiąca czyli cały kwiecień przestałam stosować dietę i stan skóry tak się pogorszył, że jest naprawdę źle. Jednak odstawienie węglowodanów i cukru z diety bardzo pomaga. Dieta jest ciężka ale jak dietetyk powiedział to węglowodany i cukry powodują wyrzuty insuliny do krwi i wówczas robią się w organizmie stany zapalne. Muszę powiedzieć, że dietetyk miał rację bo od razu zauważyłam pogorszenie stanu skóry odkąd zaczęłam jeść węglowodany i cukier. Tak więc poczytaj sobie na temat diety ketogenicznej dla mnie miała skutek zbawienny po pierwsze redukcja zbędnych kilogramów i lepszy stan skóry. Przez ten miesiąc przestałam też brać suplementy to znaczy różne witaminy i minerały oraz kwasy omega 3 i dlatego jest dodatkowo pogorszenie. Wydaje mi się że to jest łuszczyca a przy łuszczycy trzeba zwiększyć zapotrzebowanie na kwasy omega 3, jeść więcej ryb, tran, oliwa z oliwek, olej lniany. I właśnie to wszystko miałam w diecie i było o niebo lepiej.

----------


## Marzenaa

Tola1985 chciałam wstawić zdjęcie ale niestety nie da rady.  Coś chyba jest nie tak bo pomimo tego, iż zarejestrowałam się jako użytkownik nie mogę w dalszym ciągu dodać zdjęcia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierwsze trzeba iść do lekarza, najlepiej do dobrego, bo diagnozy czasem bywają nie trafione...przyczyn może być wiele, wcale nie związanych z łuszczycą. Ja zmagam się z tą chorobą od kilku lat i próbowałam wielu rzeczy, włącznie z odrobaczaniem (bo jest teoria, że łuszczyca to choroba pasożytnicza), piciem soków wg. Tombaka, teriapią światłem, specjalną dietą...itd. Odrobaczanie chemiczne czyli tabletki i homeopatia +zioła dały efekt na dość długi czas i generalnie poprawiło się moje samopoczucie ale oczywiście choroba nie zniknęła. przede wszystkim trzeba ją zdiagnozować, żeby się zacząć z nią mierzyć. Ważne też są kosmetyki do mycia i smarowania, oczywiście dobre emolienty a nie mydła i zwykle kremy. ja używam dexerylu (wydajny i tani) i bardzo łagodzi objawy, tylko trzeba regularnie się smarować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znam dexeryl i bardzo go chwalę.  Skóra jest  zupełnie inna i lepiej nawilzona.  Poprzednk w pos bardzo ciekawy- nie wiedziałam o tym odrobaczaniu

----------


## Tola1985

Marzenaa: witaj i miło, że się odzywasz  :Smile:  ja miałam chorobę w domu i stąd moje opóźnienie w odpisywaniu. Od kilku dni stosuję ten krem na pękające pięty scholl i zobaczymy czy i mi cokolwiek pomoże... zaciekawiłaś mnie bardzo tą dietą ketogeniczną. Czy w czasie tych 3 miesięcy diety szybko Ci to zeszło z kolan? w ogóle czy zniknęło całkowicie/niemal całkowicie? ja jestem w stanie się poświęcić, gorzej będzie tylko z węglowodanami, ale gdyby miało naprawdę pomóc... najdziwniejsze jest tylko to, że wcześniej jak i teraz jadłam normalnie i nigdy wcześniej cukry ani węglowodany mi tego nie spowodowały. 
 do osoby, która pisała 26. kwietnia - wypróbuję ten dexeryl, widzę, że ma dużo pozytywnych opinii w internecie. A mogłabyś napisać coś więcej o odrobaczaniu, homeopatii i ziołach? Jakie to leki i zioła konkretnie brałaś? Jak długo efekt się utrzymywał i kiedy to wróciło? czy po ostawieniu leków i homeopatii?

A co myślicie o witaminie D? od czasu do czasu szukam coś na ten temat w internecie i ostatnio trafiłam na artykuł o łuszczycy i że na tą chorobę pomaga m.in opalanie. I tak do mnie dotarło, że jak kiedyś miałam robione badanie krwi to lekarz mi powiedział, że mam za mało witaminy D i zaleca suplementację lub słońce. Poszłam teraz do laboratorium i zrobiłam badanie tarczycy jest ok i w dodatku sprawdziłam poziom wit. D i wyszło... 7! a do 10 jest duży niedobór, 10-30 to niewystarczająca ilość i od 30-100 prawidłowy poziom. A ja mam 7... jak ja bym chciała, żeby to było to, bo faktycznie ja trzymam się z dala od słońca w dodatku 3 ciąże i karmienia też mnie zapewne wypompowały i od wczoraj biorę tabletki dawka 4000 dziennie wit. D. Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. Będę się tu regularnie odzywać i pisać o efektach i liczę również na Was  :Smile: 
swoją drogą poczytajcie sobie o niedoborze wit. D, wpływa m.in. na tarczycę, łuszczycę, choroby immunologiczne i wiele więcej. U mnie kilka objawów pasuje do mnie.

----------


## Tola1985

Marzenaa: witaj i miło, że się odzywasz  :Smile:  ja miałam chorobę w domu i stąd moje opóźnienie w odpisywaniu. Od kilku dni stosuję ten krem na pękające pięty scholl i zobaczymy czy i mi cokolwiek pomoże... zaciekawiłaś mnie bardzo tą dietą ketogeniczną. Czy w czasie tych 3 miesięcy diety szybko Ci to zeszło z kolan? w ogóle czy zniknęło całkowicie/niemal całkowicie? ja jestem w stanie się poświęcić, gorzej będzie tylko z węglowodanami, ale gdyby miało naprawdę pomóc... najdziwniejsze jest tylko to, że wcześniej jak i teraz jadłam normalnie i nigdy wcześniej cukry ani węglowodany mi tego nie spowodowały. 
 do osoby, która pisała 26. kwietnia - wypróbuję ten dexeryl, widzę, że ma dużo pozytywnych opinii w internecie. A mogłabyś napisać coś więcej o odrobaczaniu, homeopatii i ziołach? Jakie to leki i zioła konkretnie brałaś? Jak długo efekt się utrzymywał i kiedy to wróciło? czy po ostawieniu leków i homeopatii?

A co myślicie o witaminie D? od czasu do czasu szukam coś na ten temat w internecie i ostatnio trafiłam na artykuł o łuszczycy i że na tą chorobę pomaga m.in opalanie. I tak do mnie dotarło, że jak kiedyś miałam robione badanie krwi to lekarz mi powiedział, że mam za mało witaminy D i zaleca suplementację lub słońce. Poszłam teraz do laboratorium i zrobiłam badanie tarczycy jest ok i w dodatku sprawdziłam poziom wit. D i wyszło... 7! a do 10 jest duży niedobór, 10-30 to niewystarczająca ilość i od 30-100 prawidłowy poziom. A ja mam 7... jak ja bym chciała, żeby to było to, bo faktycznie ja trzymam się z dala od słońca w dodatku 3 ciąże i karmienia też mnie zapewne wypompowały i od wczoraj biorę tabletki dawka 4000 dziennie wit. D. Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. Będę się tu regularnie odzywać i pisać o efektach i liczę również na Was  :Smile: 
swoją drogą poczytajcie sobie o niedoborze wit. D, wpływa m.in. na tarczycę, łuszczycę, choroby immunologiczne i wiele więcej. U mnie kilka objawów pasuje do mnie.

----------


## Tola1985

znowu próbowałam dodać zdjęcia i nie mogę :/ a rozszerzenie pliku mam prawidłowe

----------


## Tola1985

Jakiś czas temu zadałam to samo pytanie w innym miejscu. Można zobaczyć to tutaj: 
h t t p s : // w w w  . forum . biolog . p l/ co - jest - z - tymi - t78353 . html

piszę ze spacjami, bo nie mogę inaczej tej wiadomości wysłać

----------


## Tola1985

Zagląda tu ktoś? Dziewczyny odezwijcie się!

----------


## Marzenaa

Cześć Tola1985 byłam u dermatologa 9 maja i przepisała mi maść na bazie kwasu salicylowego i smaruje tym kolana i łokcie na noc a w dzień smaruję maścią na bazie euceryny i lanoliny i jest poprawa. A do wlosow uzywam szamponu Paraderm Plus z dziegciem, bo na głowie też mam ognisko zapalne  łuszczycy  a myślałam, że to łupież. Dzisiaj mam znowu wizytę u dermatologa. Po wizycie dam znać.

----------


## Marzenaa

Właśnie wróciłam od dermatologa i lekarka powiedziała, że jest poprawa zresztą ja sama widzę, że jest poprawa. Łokcie już nie muszę smarować maścią z kwasem salicylowym tylko samą maścią z euceryną i urea, którą przepisała mi lekarka. Natomiast jeżeli chodzi o kolana to dostałam nową maść z kwasem salicylowym o mocniejszym stężeniu i muszę smarować przez trzy tygodnie a potem smarować tylko maścią z euceryną i urea. Dodatkowo łykam kwas foliowy, ale taki, który jest tylko na receptę, bo ma mocniejsze stężenie. Osoby, które chorują na łuszczycę muszą zażywać kwas foliowy,  bo też pomaga. Zrezygnowałam z wieprzowiny i ogólnie z czerwonego mięsa a przerzuciłam się na drób i ryby. Cukru w ogóle nie spożywam, węglowodanów ogolnie mało i wróciłam do diety ketogenicznej. Być może dlatego jest taka poprawa. Ale przede wszystkim trzeba iść do dermatologa i musi zobaczyć te zmiany i trzeba się leczyć bo samo nie przejdzie. Z tą chorobą trzeba się nauczyć żyć. A co do diety ketogenicznej to też jest to dieta, która odgrzybia i ma na celu pozbycie się pasożytów i złej flory jelitowej. Dodatkowo na tej diecie używam bardzo dużo suplementów między innymi witaminę D3, tran który jest źródłem kwasów omega 3, oliwa z oliwek, dużo kiszonek, suplementy z rodzaju witaminy B, magnez cynk, i przede wszystkim witamina K2 MK7 bo jeżeli będziesz stosować samą witaminę D3 to poziom tej witaminy nie będzie ci wzrastał. Obie witaminy to znaczy D3 i K2 MK7 muszą być zażywane jednocześnie i mają też za zadanie wytwarzanie wapnia w organizmie,który jest też potrzebny dla mocnych zębów i kości. Witamina K2 MK7 znajduje się przede wszystkim w kiszonkach ale oprócz tego łykam ją w kapsułce. 
Moja dermatolog też kazała wystawiać mi się na słońce i miejsca dotknięte łuszczycą. Ogólnie witamina D3 bardzo jest potrzebna w organizmie bo brak tej witaminy powoduje mniejszą odporność organizmu a to prowadzi do wielu chorób. Ja na przykład bardzo często jestem przeziębiona bo mam słabą odporność Ale odkąd jestem na diecie ketogenicznej i podniosłam poziom witaminy D3 to w domu wszyscy byli chorzy a ja nie.

----------


## Marzenaa

I jeszcze a propo witaminy D3 chciałam dodać, że odkąd urodziłam syna do nadal jestem matką karmiącą piersią i chciałam nadmienić, że od samego początku stosowałam witaminy dla kobiet karmiących, które zawierały witaminę D. Najczęściej stosowałam preparat Femibion 2. Tak jak wcześniej wspomniałam zanim poszłam do dietetyka musiałam zrobić wszystkie badania w tym poziom witaminy D3 oraz bardzo ważnej witaminy B12. Jakie było moje zdziwienie że pomimo stosowania ciągłego witaminy D3 mój poziom wyniósł tylko 28 czyli niewystarczająca ilość, a przecież synuś razem z mlekiem mamy też dostawał witaminę D3 więc moje zapotrzebowanie na tą witaminę było wyższe. Dopiero wizyta u dietetyka uświadomiła mi, że do przyswajania witaminy D3 potrzebna jest także witamina K2 MK7. Ostatnio badałam witaminę D3 poziom 65 pomimo ciągłego karmienia. Ja stosuję witaminę D3 w kroplach o nazwie Dekristol. Jedna kropla tej witaminy ma 800 iU. Przy wskaźniku 28 dietetyk zalecił mi brać 12 kropel czyli około 10.000 iU a po 5 tygodniach zeszłam do 5.000 iU.
Teraz zyskałam większą świadomość odnośnie witaminy D3 i K2 MK7.
Mojego syna także suplementuje witaminą D3 i trenem ponieważ tak poleciła mi pediatra. Ja i syn pijemy tran Dr Möllersa o smaku owocowym on łyżeczkę, ja dużą łyżkę. Natomiast synowi daje krople Witamina D3 K2 MK7 w kroplach 20ml Dr Jacobs. Natomiast ja osobno mam krople dekristol i osobno kapsułkę witaminy K2 MK7 a mały wiadomo że nie połknie tabletki więc ma krople witamina D3 razem z K2 MK7. Przez całą zimę był zdrowy ani razu przeziębiony a raz dopadła go gorączka ale to było ząbkowanie.

----------


## Marzenaa

Tola1985 właśnie widziałam twoje zdjęcia. Na moje oko łuszczyca jak nic. Moje kolana tak samo wyglądały zanim stosowałam kwas salicylowy. Teraz już nie są takie czerwone i nie ma na nich tej białej łuski tylko są takie bardziej ciemnobrunatne ale jak może zastosuje tą nową maść to będzie lepiej. Na początku jak nie chodziłam do dermatologa to właśnie smarowałam kremem Scholl bo on zawiera urea a urea bardzo pomaga. Na pewno nie będziesz miała tak bardzo spierzchniętych tych kolan ale żeby pozbyć się łuski to musisz mieć kwas salicylowy i radzę ci udać się do lekarza. Ja chodzę prywatnie do dermatologa do Katowic - dr Aliny Glinko.

----------


## Tola1985

Cześć Marzena. Przepraszam za tak późną odpowiedz. Jestem zalatana i nie mogłam się zabrać za odpisywanie. Wiem, wiem, głupie tłumaczenie :/  z moimi kolanami niestety bez zmian. Smaruję obecnie samym masłem shea, bo już zużyłam dużo maści/kremów z mocznikiem nawet w stężeniu 50% i wtedy znika biała łuska, a kolana nadal są paskudnie czerwone, przy maśle shea też mam to samo czyli „tylko” czerwone kolana. Od czasu do czasu potraktuje je elektrycznym pilnikiem scholl i tyle...

----------


## Tola1985

w poniedziałek mam wizytę u endokrynologa, zamierzam o to zapytać, bo to jest powiązane z tarczycą, ale zapewne odeśle mnie do dermatologa. Ja nie mam czasu latać po lekarzach i wydawać nie wiadomo ile pieniędzy... priorytety mam inne, ale z tymi kolanami też muszę coś zrobić. Z kwasem salicylowym chyba jeszcze nic nie miałam, a na pewno nie robione na zamówienie. Także jutro zapytam endokrynolog o takie powiązanie i może zacznę szukać maści typowo na łuszczycę skoro twierdzisz, że tak to u mnie wyglada....

----------


## Tola1985

jakbyś mogła to załącz kiedyś swoje zdjęcia kolan obecnie i to jakie miałaś kiedyś, jeśli masz  :Smile:  musimy to jakoś pokonać, ale dobija mnie to, że wiele razy czytałam, ze łuszczycy nie da się wyleczyć tylko można łagodzić jej objawy  :Frown:

----------


## Tola1985

Bardzo dziękuję Ci za szczegółowe opisy :Smile:  a co do wit D3 lub tranu to słyszałem, że jak bierze się tran to juz nie trzeba wit. D3... choć sama tez tak robiłam kiedyś  :Smile:  ale pediatrzy zawsze mówili, ze najlepiej podawać dziecku sam tran codziennie. 
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:  i czekam na kolejna wiadomość, najlepiej optymistyczną  :Smile:

----------


## Tola1985

Bardzo dziękuję Ci za szczegółowe opisy :Smile:  a co do wit D3 lub tranu to słyszałem, że jak bierze się tran to juz nie trzeba wit. D3... choć sama tez tak robiłam kiedyś  :Smile:  ale pediatrzy zawsze mówili, ze najlepiej podawać dziecku sam tran codziennie. 
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:  i czekam na kolejna wiadomość, najlepiej optymistyczną  :Smile:

----------


## Tolaaa

Hallo? Zagląda tu ktoś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś tu jeszcze zagłada? Ktoś wie co to może być?

----------


## rysiek301

Prowadząc odpowiedni tryb życia można złagodzić objawy łuszczycy

----------

